# Problème compilation C sur XCode



## fares28 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai un probleme avec la programmation c sous xcode,je l'ai installé,crée un nouveau projet,nouveau file,j'obtient le main.c il se compile(en cliquant sur run and build) et je dois rentrer dans le debug ou je je dois cliquer sur le terminal qui porte le nom de mon file.c pour pouvoir voir le fameux HEllo world!
Seulement quand je passe à compiler mes propres programmes le résultat ne s'affiche pas et j'obtient un message d'erreur :Command /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.2 failed with exit code 1 avec en bas un point d'exclamation rouge devant lequel c'est écrit build failed!

Quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP?


----------



## mickadedel (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

1ère chose : c'est ta première expérience en ce qui concerne le développement mac ?
2ème chose : quel type d'appli veux-tu créer ? Si c'est une appli sans interface, il faut créer un "command line tool"...

Si la réponse à la 1ere chose est oui, il va falloir t'entrainer sur quelques tutoriels avant de te lancer...


----------



## fares28 (29 Novembre 2009)

mickadedel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1ère chose : c'est ta première expérience en ce qui concerne le développement mac ?
> 2ème chose : quel type d'appli veux-tu créer ? Si c'est une appli sans interface, il faut créer un "command line tool"...
> ...



Hello,merci de me répondre!

En ce qui concerne la premiere question c'est oui ,mais je n'ai aucune idée ou je peux m'entrainer,pour la deuxieme bein je ne comprends pas trop la question mais je veux des programmes C normaux quoi autant que débutant en informatique,pour voir le résultat à la fin!mais je ne vois pas du tout ce que c'est le command line tool!

Au fait j'ai essayé un programme totu simple hier(le premier que j'ai travaillé sur xcode) et à la fin il marchait tres bien il se lancait dans le terminal mais aujordhui quand j'ai commencé à travailler serieusement mes programmes aucun n'a été compilé avec le meme message d'erreur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

ah oui désolé c'est bon le command line tool c'est toujours la ou je vais pour créer mon new file et c'est la ou je commence mes programmes,mais à la fin toujours l'erreur!!:mouais:


----------

